# Deer rib recipes?



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m going to try cooking some deer ribs today. Any tips on prep, cook times, or recipes? I was going to do apple juice, brown sugar, and dry rub cooked at 325 degrees for 2 hours.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Steve rinella from meat eater has some recipe he uses I'm sure you can find it on YouTube but I think he cuts all the meat off the ribs and kinda packs it it's been a while since I saw that episode


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll be interested to hear how they turn out


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've tried barb-q and also sauerkraut in the crockpot. I'm interested but Honestly I've never found a recipe for deer ribs that I enjoyed. I trim what meat I can get and use for sausage, for me the ribs have too much sinew vs lean meat.
Good luck !


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

garhtr said:


> I've tried barb-q and also sauerkraut in the crockpot. I'm interested but Honestly I've never found a recipe for deer ribs that I enjoyed. I trim what meat I can get and use for sausage, for me the ribs have too much sinew vs lean meat.
> Good luck !


I think you would like mine just say'n


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I've tried barb-q and also sauerkraut in the crockpot. I'm interested but Honestly I've never found a recipe for deer ribs that I enjoyed. I trim what meat I can get and use for sausage, for me the ribs have too much sinew vs lean meat.
> Good luck !


I agree they seem like they'd be a tough rib.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

garhtr said:


> I've tried barb-q and also sauerkraut in the crockpot. I'm interested but Honestly I've never found a recipe for deer ribs that I enjoyed. I trim what meat I can get and use for sausage, for me the ribs have too much sinew vs lean meat.
> Good luck !


Same here. Too lean. Not enough meat let alone enough fat along with it. Always tends to Chrisp and char on the grill. That being said, I’ve never tried other ways to cook them.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> I agree they seem like they'd be a tough rib.


coming from a guy that never heard of a insta pot go clean grandma's toenails before she gets hoof rot princess


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tinknocker1 said:


> I think you would like mine just say'n


 Open fire method ??--- and your beer  pretty sure I'd enjoy them.
I'll try different recipes when/if I get some more ribs.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

"I'm interested but Honestly I've never found a recipe for deer ribs that I enjoyed."

Ditto That.
When they have enough meat on them, & I have the time to screw around, I put them in my outdoor smoker 'oven'. 
I'll do a spice rub,,,, & start them out with some smoke at 200* for about an hour,,,, to burn off any fat, then drop the temp down to 150*. 
That's when I Apply something like 'TRADER JOES Sriracha BBQ sauce' so they don't totally dry out.
Cook 'em slowly till they just start to fall apart.
It all Depends on the deer,,,, sometimes we win & there's something actually left on the bones to eat, sometimes we loose,,,, DOG FOOD.

Sometimes, We'll do a whole front leg the same way,,,,, WAY,WAY BETTER! ;>)


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> coming from a guy that never heard of a insta pot go clean grandma's toenails before she gets hoof rot princess


???..wake up on the wrong side of the crib??..who never heard of an insta pot?..your ass is twisted...you obviously got me confused with someone else.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

garhtr said:


> Open fire method ??--- and your beer  pretty sure I'd enjoy them.
> I'll try different recipes when/if I get some more ribs.
> Good luck and good hunting !


No beer Dr Pepper .20 20 20 -20 minutes in a pressure cooker 20 minute smoke 20 minutes bbq sauce that simple


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Who never heard of an insta pot?...your ass is twisted...you obviously got me confused with someone else.


U


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’d brine them before cooking or use the pressure cooker like was mentioned.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Tinknocker1 said:


> U


That was buckeyebowman...get your story straight kid


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> That was buckeyebowman...get your story straight kid


Lol maybe your right sorry lil buddy


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

[email protected] buddy. Too funny.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Here we go. Washed, rinsed, and into the brine.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The front section of the rib cage is pretty blood shot, so I’m only using the back part of the ribs.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I started with backstraps and tenders on charcoal and applewood in case the ribs don’t work out. Ribs are coming up next.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Ribs are on the grill. Small on is BBQ, the large on is dry rub.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Time to eat them. They look and smell really good.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

GL. i've tried many but have never had a good deer rib.


----------



## wlleye hunter (Jul 6, 2014)

dugworm said:


> GL. i've tried many but have never had a good deer rib.


I never had a good experience with venison ribs. Prefer to use the meat with ground or sausage! we just finished Costco pork ribs on the grill. Walleye, venison life is good!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yea it smelled good, looked good, and some of it tasted good. The majority of it was tough and very fatty. Maybe if it I put the rest in a slow cooker for 8 hours it will be edible. I’m writing this off.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

I trim the rib meat using a filet knife. Its all uniform thickness, perfect for jerky. Waiting for a verdict from the grill.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I've never heard of a recipe for deer ribs either! In fact, most deer cutters ignore it altogether! 

The only time I've seen where they didn't was when my buddy hit an absolutely HUGE buck with his vehicle. I helped him recover it, and dress it out. I also knew a guy who worked as a meat cutter, and cut deer on the side. 

He told us that he usually didn't even think about the rib meat, but this deer was so big that he slid the knife between a couple of ribs, and came out with close to a pound of meat! So, he cut all the rib meat out and threw it in the "grinds" container! 

It made real good chili!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*"Maybe if it I put the rest in a slow cooker for 8 hours it will be edible."*

Thanks for those pics Muddy, You had me lmbo,,,,,
I was actually getting excited to read your final verdict! (& Hoping for the best, really)

That 20-20-20 deal sounds the like best idea to soften them up,,,,, IF we had the time. I'd love to be 'there' when their done. ;>)
If I asked the Wifeee for the pressure cooker, to do DEER RIBS, She'd tell me to,,,,,,, 
GO ELSEWHERE. (&^%$-#@!)

fwiw,,, My good friend LB JOE, Throws all of his rib bones & shank meat in a huge pressure soup pot with 2 cubes of beef bullion & a ton of onions & veggies. I got to say,,,, it's very good tasting.



So Far,,,,, for the trouble of them, I'd say that the best thing to do with those rib BONES is to build a 24" x 16" mesh/ wire basket, with 6" square hole mesh, & throw the ribs & leg bones in it,,,, & hang it from a tree branch out back.
TRAP those *****, & WACK THEM YOTES! 
And I figure, During the X-mas 'vacations', it would be a whole lotta fun going out at night & sit in the pop-up,,,,, predator hunt with the G-KIDS!? 
(I hung up 2 'feeding stations' yesterday,,, getting them ready. All I need now is the bones. :<(


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I tried deer ribs 3-4 times back in the day.....not worth the effort.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BOIL them in a covered pan, med. heat just bubbling in enough "highly seasoned" water to cover for 2-3, hours. This will tenderize the meat, boil off the "rancid" deer fat! Cover them w/barbecue sauce(Baby Ray's Original) then grill them(hot grill) for 30 minutes! Enjoy! When I used processors, I had to ask them to save the ribs or they'd trim and toss them out!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

The tallow is awful. But c.j. stone may be on to something. That was long ago for me when I tried it.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 333087
> 
> I started with backstraps and tenders on charcoal and applewood in case the ribs don’t work out. Ribs are coming up next.


Wish I was there dude !!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The back straps and tenders were awesome. I can’t tell the difference between beef fat and deer fat. I leave fat on some of my deer roasts on purpose because it tastes good. I’ve always heard that it tastes bad, but I have never experienced it. The same holds true with bucks-I’ve never ate a bad tasting or tough buck. And I’ve ate some old ones. It’s all in where you hit it, how you dress/handle it, hang it, and butcher it.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have butchered a couple of does in hot weather that were not cooled or hung properly that were tough though. I think cooling and hanging for at least a day makes a huge difference in the meat texture.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> BOIL them in a covered pan, med. heat just bubbling in enough "highly seasoned" water to cover for 2-3, hours. This will tenderize the meat, boil off the "rancid" deer fat! Cover them w/barbecue sauce(Baby Ray's Original) then grill them(hot grill) for 30 minutes! Enjoy! When I used processors, I had to ask them to save the ribs or they'd trim and toss them out!





TheKing said:


> The tallow is awful. But c.j. stone may be on to something. That was long ago for me when I tried it.


There's a reason why we mix the grinds with pork fat and not beef suet. As Emeril Lagasse said, "Pork fat rules, babe!" 

But c. j., why would you cover those ribs in BBQ sauce first, and then stick them on a hot grill for half an hour?! Wouldn't that burn the crap out of the sauce?


----------

